# Batch Job?



## y0dA (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

aktuell brauche ich für meine Anwendung folgendes:
Einmal am Tag sollen gewisse Datumsfelder überprüft werden um gewisse Fristen etc zu setzen - sprich ich brauch irgendwas was sich einmal am Tag "aktiviert" gewisse Datensätze aus der Datenbank lädt selbige überprüft und gegebenenfalls, wenn es Änderungen gibt, wieder persistiert.

Meine aktuelle Umgebung umfasst folgende Dinge:
Websphere 7, EJB 3, JSF 1.2, JPA 1.2.

Jemand eine Idee wie ich hier vorgehen kann? Der WS unterstützt Batch Jobs nur bin ich leider mit selbigen nicht allzu sehr vertraut und wollte deshalb hier mal anfragen ob sowas schon jemand gemacht hat.

**EDIT**
Wär das was --> How to Create a Scheduler Module in a Java EE 6 Application with TimerService | NetBeans Zone
Oder doch lieber mit WS Mitteln lösen?


----------



## FArt (23. Mai 2011)

Nimm den Scheduler des AS deiner Wahl. Dafür ist er da.


----------



## RoNa (24. Mai 2011)

Du kannst dafür Quartz oder Spring Batch benutzen.

Quartz Scheduler - Home
Spring Batch - Spring Batch

Bei Spring Batch kannst Du auch den Work Manager des WAS einbinden. Quartz ist einfach, aber es handelt sich hierbei um 'unmaneed threads", die nicht unter WebSphere Kontrolle stehen. 

Du kannst natürlich auch Timer Service benutzen. Laut EJB 3.0 Timer Services and Timer Services API in EJB 3.0 ist aber der Timerservice unter EJB 3 super einfach. Das würde ich auf jeden Fall ausprobieren.

Robert


----------

